# Spring Turkey Season 2013



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

My first attempt at making a video from picrures


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice bunch of birds ! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------

